
Peloton – NVMe-first, PostgreSQL-compatible, self-driving DBMS - snaky
https://pelotondb.io/about/
======
adamfeldman
From the GitHub README:

[https://github.com/cmu-db/peloton](https://github.com/cmu-db/peloton)

UPDATE 2019-03-17

The Peloton project is dead. We have abandoned this repository and moved on to
build a new DBMS. There are a several engineering techniques and designs that
we learned from this first system on how to support autonomous operations that
we are doing a much better job at implementing in the second system.

We will not accept pull requests for this repository. We will also not respond
to questions or problems that you may have with running with this software.

~~~
justinclift
Maybe this is the next DBMS they're working on?

[https://github.com/cmu-db/terrier](https://github.com/cmu-db/terrier)

~~~
xtagon
Found a mildly amusing commit: [https://github.com/cmu-
db/terrier/commit/c48063978b5f3adef82...](https://github.com/cmu-
db/terrier/commit/c48063978b5f3adef828e0bfceef679746c147a4)

------
veidr
Love putting my Peloton database in the most striking area of my ultra-modern
$3 million house

